# Μητέρα 6 παιδιών έκανε 8δυμα



## Costas (Feb 12, 2009)

Άρθρο της New York Times.


----------



## crystal (Feb 12, 2009)

Το εντυπωσιακό θα είναι να ισχύει αυτό που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο, ότι δηλαδή τα μεγαλώνει μόνη της.


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2009)

Το άρθρο εξηγεί μια πλευρά του ζητήματος: πώς ο φόβος της αποτυχίας της γονιμοποίησης με ένα μόνο έμβρυο, και η αδυναμία να ξαναπληρώσεις για την όλη διαδικασία τα πολλά λεφτά που χρειάζονται, οδηγεί στο να δοκιμάζεις πολλά έμβρυα με τη μία (μ' έναν σμπάρο πολλά τρυγόνια), και ό,τι πιάσεις, αν και αναφέρει περίπτωση που στη συνέχεια έγινε βάσει προηγούμενης έγγραφης συμφωνίας με το γιατρό θανάτωση όλων πλην ενός (μολονότι λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να αναγκαστούν οι γονείς να συναινέσουν σε αυτό, αν εκ των υστέρων δε θέλουν).
Η συγκεκριμένη λέει ότι τα ήθελε όλα.


----------



## crystal (Feb 12, 2009)

Ναι, το διάβασα το άρθρο. 
Ομολογώ ότι το να έχεις ήδη έξι παιδιά και να κάνεις τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση, με εντυπωσίασε πολύ περισσότερο από το ιατρικό κομμάτι αυτό καθεαυτό.


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2009)

Σίγουρα! Αλλά, ξέρεις, απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 12, 2009)

Εμένα αυτό που με εντυπωσιάζει είναι ότι και τα υπόλοιπα 6 παιδιά που έχει είναι και αυτά αποτέλεσμα τεχνητής γονιμοποίησης. Δύο φορές δηλαδή έκανε τη διαδικασία και τις δύο φορές οι συλλήψεις ήταν επιτυχημένες. Εγώ ξέρω κόσμο που έχει προσπαθήσει 6-7 φορές και δεν έχει δει κανένα αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 12, 2009)

Με τα επιδόματα που παίρνεις για 14 παιδιά βγάζεις τα έξοδα της τεχνητής γονιμοποίησης και σου μένουν και λεφτά για τρίτη προσπάθεια! Με την τρίτη σοδειά μαζεύεις λεφτά για άλλες δύο και σε λίγα χρόνια από ερασιτέχνης έχεις γίνει παιδοβιομήχανος! Κι έχουν τα παιδιά σου τόοοσους πατεράδες να διαλέξουν!

Αφιερωμένο.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 12, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Με τα επιδόματα που παίρνεις για 14 παιδιά βγάζεις τα έξοδα της τεχνητής γονιμοποίησης και σου μένουν και λεφτά για τρίτη προσπάθεια! Με την τρίτη σοδειά μαζεύεις λεφτά για άλλες δύο και σε λίγα χρόνια από ερασιτέχνης έχεις γίνει παιδοβιομήχανος! Κι έχουν τα παιδιά σου τόοοσους πατεράδες να διαλέξουν!
> 
> Αφιερωμένο.



Όχι. Προτίμησε, λέει, τον ίδιο δότη σπέρματος! Οπότε αυτός είναι πολύτεκνος και δεν το ξέρει!


----------



## anef (Feb 12, 2009)

Pink Panther said:


> Εμένα αυτό που με εντυπωσιάζει είναι ότι και τα υπόλοιπα 6 παιδιά που έχει είναι και αυτά αποτέλεσμα τεχνητής γονιμοποίησης. Δύο φορές δηλαδή έκανε τη διαδικασία και τις δύο φορές οι συλλήψεις ήταν επιτυχημένες. Εγώ ξέρω κόσμο που έχει προσπαθήσει 6-7 φορές και δεν έχει δει κανένα αποτέλεσμα.



Ίσως η επιλογή της για εξωσωματική να έχει να κάνει με το ότι ήθελε δότη σπέρματος, όχι με το ότι αντιμετώπιζε πρόβλημα σύλληψης. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση η εμφύτευση 6 εμβρύων είναι ακόμα πιο εγκληματική. Πάντως η συγκεκριμένη, όπως και μια άλλη μητέρα παλιότερα στην Αγγλία, έχει πάρει λεφτά από ΜΜΕ γι' αυτή την εγκυμοσύνη και ίσως αυτό να ήταν και το μοναδικό κίνητρο. Η μητέρα της δε, που την βοηθάει με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά (3 από τα οποία έχουν και κάποιου είδους αναπηρία), την χαρακτήρισε ανεύθυνη...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2009)

Η δική μου γνώμη, και επιτρέψτε μου να μην την αλλάξω, είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη μητέρα πρέπει να είναι ψυχοπαθής. Το όλο σκηνικό, να εμφυτεύσει πρώτα έξι και μετά οκτώ έμβρυα στη μήτρα της, ενώ είναι ανύπαντρη και άνεργη, δείχνει όχι απλώς ότι είναι ανεύθυνη, αλλά ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το μυαλό της. Καθόλου δεν το αποκλείω ότι σε κάποια επόμενη φάση θα επιχειρήσει να εμφυτεύσει άλλα έξι, οχτώ ή δέκα έμβρυα. Και φυσικά, το αποκλείω εντελώς ότι θα τα μεγαλώσει η ίδια και μάλιστα σωστά.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 12, 2009)

Εντωμεταξύ, απορώ: σε κάτι τέτοιες χώρες, για να υιοθετήσεις μόνο που δε σε βάζουν να περπατήσεις σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα για να αποδείξεις ότι μπορείς να μεγαλώσεις το παιδί σου, σε αφήνουν όμως να κάνεις τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση και να γεννήσεις 14 παιδιά χωρίς να έχεις λεφτά για να τα μεγαλώσεις;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 12, 2009)

Και εκεί απορούν και εξίστανται: 

Word of the public assistance has stoked the furor over Suleman's decision to have so many children by having embryos implanted in her womb.

"It appears that, in the case of the Suleman family, raising 14 children takes not simply a village but the combined resources of the county, state and federal governments," Los Angeles Times columnist Tim Rutten wrote in Wednesday's paper. He called Suleman's story "grotesque."

On the Internet, bloggers rained insults on Suleman, calling her an "idiot," criticizing her decision to have more children when she couldn't afford the ones she had and suggesting she be sterilized.

"It's my opinion that a woman's right to reproduce should be limited to a number which the parents can pay for," Charles Murray wrote in a letter to the Los Angeles Daily News. "Why should my wife and I, as taxpayers, pay child support for 14 Suleman kids?"

She was also berated on talk radio, where listeners accused her of manipulating the system and being an irresponsible mother.

"From the outside you can tell that this woman was playing the system," host Bryan Suits said on the "Kennedy and Suits" show on KFI-AM. "You're damn right the state should step in and seize the kids and adopt them out."


----------



## crystal (Feb 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και εκεί απορούν και εξίστανται:
> 
> 
> "It's my opinion that a woman's right to reproduce should be limited to a number which the parents can pay for," Charles Murray wrote in a letter to the Los Angeles Daily News. "Why should my wife and I, as taxpayers, pay child support for 14 Suleman kids?"



Ασχολίαστο...


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 12, 2009)

Υποτίθεται ότι αυτά τα 14 παιδιά στο μέλλον θα γίνουν 14 φορολογούμενοι, οπότε είναι επένδυση και για το κράτος. Με την προϋπόθεση όμως ότι η μηλιά είναι σε πλαγιά και το μήλο πέφτοντας θα κυλήσει παραπέρα.


----------



## crystal (Feb 12, 2009)

Από την άλλη, βέβαια, φαντάζομαι πως αρκετοί φοροφυγάδες είχαν γονείς που πλήρωναν θαυμάσια τους φόρους τους (ή που δεν είχαν Υπουργό Οικονομικών τον Αλογοσκούφη, αυτό πού το πας; )
Καταχρήσεις του συστήματος γίνονταν και θα γίνονται. Αλλά το ζήτημα της τεκνοποιΐας είναι για μένα τόσο λεπτό, ειδικά με τις σημερινές κοινωνικές προεκτάσεις του, που η παραπάνω προσέγγιση μου φαίνεται απλώς σουρεαλιστική.


----------



## anef (Feb 12, 2009)

Σ' αυτά και σε άλλα άρθρα που διάβασα, το εντυπωσιακό για μένα είναι πως η γέννηση και το μεγάλωμα των παιδιών θεωρούνται αποκλειστικά ατομική ευθύνη και όχι κοινωνική. Για παράδειγμα η κριτική δεν στρέφεται κατά του κράτους που δεν βάζει όριο στις εμφυτεύσεις εμβρύων ή που δεν προσφέρει υποχρεωτικά συμβουλευτική σε μια μητέρα έξι παιδιών που θέλει κι άλλα τόσα με δεδομένες τις συνθήκες ζωής της, ή κατά των κλινικών που προσφέρουν πανάκριβες υπηρεσίες εξωσωματικής, ή κατά κάποιων μέσων που πληρώνουν τέτοιες μητέρες να κρατήσουν όλα τα παιδιά τους. Η κριτική στρέφεται μόνο κατά της μητέρας, άσχετα αν αυτή όντως τρελάθηκε ή έχει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα ή ό,τι άλλο.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 12, 2009)

anef said:


> Σ' αυτά και σε άλλα άρθρα που διάβασα, το εντυπωσιακό για μένα είναι πως η γέννηση και το μεγάλωμα των παιδιών θεωρούνται αποκλειστικά ατομική ευθύνη και όχι κοινωνική.


Όχι θεωρούνται, *είναι* αποκλειστικά αυτό...Και ακριβώς εκεί είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα και η μόνιμη αγωνία των γονιών. 
_Αχ! πού είναι εκείνα τα ωραία χρόνια στην αρχαία Σπάρτη! Μέχρι 7 χρονώ στη μαμά, και μετά, όξω απ΄την πόρτα!_



Lexoplast said:


> Υποτίθεται ότι αυτά τα 14 παιδιά στο μέλλον θα γίνουν 14 φορολογούμενοι, οπότε είναι επένδυση και για το κράτος. Με την προϋπόθεση όμως ότι η μηλιά είναι σε πλαγιά και το μήλο πέφτοντας θα κυλήσει παραπέρα.


Κι αν γίνει έτσι, αυτά τα παιδιά όταν μεγαλώσουν θα πληρώνουν για την σύνταξη του κυρίου που τώρα γκρινιάζει.
Σχετικά με αυτό, κάπου είχα διαβάσει πρόσφατα την -τραβηγμένη ίσως- άποψη οτι όσοι δεν κάνουν παιδιά, θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν «φόρο ατεκνίας», ακριβώς με τη λογική οτι οι πολίτες που κάνουν παιδιά, υφίστανται έξοδα και κόπους μεγαλώνοντας τα παιδιά τους για το κοινό καλό (εξαρτάται από τα παιδιά βέβαια, αν μεγαλώσεις ...Βουλγαράκηδες μάλλον θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις κι από πάνω). 

Μην παρεξηγηθώ, με τίποτα δεν δικαιολογώ τη γυναίκα αυτή. Ανατριχιάζω και που το σκέφτομαι!


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 13, 2009)

Προς επίρρωση της άποψης ότι η καλή αυτή κυρία χρήζει ψυχιατρικής μελέτης και παρακολούθησης: http://fr.news.yahoo.com/63/20090213/tod-et-si-la-mre-des-octupls-voulait-res-366b5ef.html
Κατά τα λοιπά, όταν η παροχή ιατρικών υπηρεσιών αντιμετωπίζεται από τον νομοθέτη ως αμιγώς εμπορική υπόθεση υπάρχουν και παρενέργειες, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2009)

Ήθελα όντως να αναφέρω ότι η κυρία δείχνει ότι έχει υποστεί αισθητική επέμβαση στα χείλη, αλλά δεν είχα κάνει τη σύνδεση ότι ήθελε να μοιάσει στην Αντζελίνα.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 13, 2009)

anef said:


> Για παράδειγμα η κριτική δεν στρέφεται κατά του κράτους που δεν βάζει όριο στις εμφυτεύσεις εμβρύων ....



Ίσως, επειδή είναι Αμερική και τα πράγματα είναι πιο ελεύθερα εκεί.


----------



## anef (Feb 13, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ίσως, επειδή είναι Αμερική και τα πράγματα είναι πιο ελεύθερα εκεί.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς το εννοείς, αλλά εγώ αναφέρομαι σε περιορισμούς στον αριθμό των εμφυτευόμενων εμβρύων λόγω του κινδύνου που υπάρχει για την υγεία παιδιών και μητέρας από τις πολύδυμες κυήσεις. Δεν έχει να κάνει με ελευθερία, δηλαδή. Αν θέλει να κάνει πολλά παιδιά μπορεί να επαναλάβει τη διαδικασία (που στην Αμερική είναι ακριβή, εξού και οι πιέσεις για πολλές εμφυτεύσεις).

Επίσης, επειδή παραπάνω έλεγα για προσφορές από τα ΜΜΕ, προφανώς δεν ισχύει για αυτή τη γυναίκα (της γίνονται προσφορές αλλά δεν έχει δεχτεί μέχρι στιγμής κάποια) αλλά όντως ίσχυε για την Αγγλίδα που ανέφερα, η οποία είχε δεχτεί προσφορά από την News of the World, αλλά είχε χάσει και τα οχτώ παιδιά και γενικά, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται και από το άρθρο, το μετάνιωσε.


----------



## crystal (Feb 26, 2009)

Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν το περιμένατε!


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2009)

Και τώρα ένα μικρό σχετικό-άσχετο κουίζ:

Πόσων χρόνων είναι η πιο μικρή (ετεροθαλής) αδελφή του γνωστού (65χρονου) τραγουδιστή Χούλιο Ιγκλέσιας;

α. 2 ετών
β. 12 ετών
γ. 22 ετών

Η απάντηση εδώ / εδώ ή εδώ αποκάτω (highlight):

Ο γυναικολόγος δρ. Χούλιο Ιγκλέσιας (που πέθανε στις 19 Δεκ. 2005 σε ηλικία 90 ετών) παντρεύτηκε το 2001 την Αμερικανίδα Ronna Keitt. Το 2004 απέκτησαν αγοράκι. Όταν πέθανε ο γιατρός το 2005, η γυναίκα του ήταν πάλι έγκυος και στις 26/7/06 γέννησε κοριτσάκι, τη Ρουθ. Το σημερινό ανέκδοτο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα παραπάνω.


----------



## curry (Feb 27, 2009)

crystal said:


> Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν το περιμένατε!



Εδώ επιστρατεύτηκε η Όπρα, στο website θα κολλήσουν; Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Αμερικάνοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2012)

Φυσικά η πορνοβιομηχανία έχει απαντήσεις για όλα: Μετά το προνοιακό επίδομα, ιδού και το πορνοιακό επίδομα! *Octomom Uncovered*


----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2012)

tsioutsiou said:


> seize the kids and *adopt them out*.



Ανυπέρβλητη αγγλική γλώσσα! Αθάνατα phrasal verbs!

he knifed his way up to the throne ... he flipped his cell phone open ... he elbowed his way through the crowd


----------

